# Party Pics from The Dead End, v2007



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

My pics:

http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/ghostessdeanna/Halloween2007/

My Uncle Dan's pics:

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r245/trapperdan58/Ghostess Deannas Party/



Sooooooooooooo tired.......................


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. The food looks grossly good!!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks! I updated my website with the recap and commentary on the pictures, explanations on some of the food and such:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007partypageone.htm


----------



## KNightWalker (Jun 30, 2004)

Great Pictures. How did you get your bluckys to stand posed like? They look great.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you  The bluckies are something some people on the 'net know me for...lol

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/bluckyPVCfit.html


----------



## Vee (Oct 9, 2007)

Love the props and food!
Looks like the party was a hit.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

looks great ghostess!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! Nice set up! I love the banner with the ravens on it...where did you get it?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Looks like a great party!

Glad it went well, now all the aftermath is left. heheheh!

Have a great Halloween!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Great pictures! Glad it turned out so well despite the rains! 

LOVE the Reaper!

Congrats!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Good pics. Looks like a great time was had!

MsM


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey looks awesome! Nice food and decorations!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great, as usual! I have been looking at your web site for about 2 years now and you are so talented! I really like the jelly fish costume!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Your graveyard is amazing! And so was the ham skull. Gotta do that sometime.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow! Love your cemetary set up and all your skeletons!


----------



## diggsd39 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Your the best!*

Just letting u know...I love viewing your pics and home page...the ideas are awsome! Looks as if everyone had a great time! And you definately take Halloween parties to a new level...much lov


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks y'all ! 

Rikki, the banner is actually a table runner that two of my best friends bought me as a hostess gift. They gave it to me 2 weeks early just so I could incorporate it into the set up, but I didn't want to use it on the table for fear that it would get dirty, so I hung it instead. I LOVE it.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Everything looked great,were those black sheets or curtains?and I am most partial to your flower prop...lol,love it!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Basically, I just use black fabric that I buy at WalMart in the $1/yard section. I have probably 200 yards of fabric around the house.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Basically, I just use black fabric that I buy at WalMart in the $1/yard section. I have probably 200 yards of fabric around the house.


HA HA that sounds familiar, my craft room looks like the material section AT Wal-Mart!! If they stop selling the $1.00 a yard stuff I don't know what I'll do!!


----------

